# Name the abroad clinic you recommend



## lulo (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi Ladies,

I'm trying to decide on a clinic abroad for egg donation.

I am particularly interested in egg donation success rates, costs and care. 

I've looked on FF and internet but its a mine field and I thought some recommendations with actual names of clinics would help me and others on the same journey. I can then narrow down actual clinics rather than countries now. 

So.... if you could mention the name the country and if you would recommend, feel free to elaborate.

Many Thanks

x


----------



## NatNat1987 (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi lilo

I am currently cycling at The Serum in Athens, and so far they have been brilliant! I would highly recommend , I won't be having any further cycles in the UK that is for sure. I haven't personally used them for donor however I have heard great things from people who have. There is a handful of threads for that particular clinic and I'm sure ladies on their would be happy to answer any further questions about DIVF. Good luck with whatever you decide x


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Have a look at Reprofit in Czech Republic. Their success rates for DE are really good. Theres also a ******** page thats secret so you can chat freely. 

xx


----------



## lulo (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks ladies xx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

for ed ivf use this webpage- eggdonationfriends.com, full range of info, can compare any stats you need


/links


----------

